# Worm Harness Suggestions?



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I posted this is the tackle section also, but figured it may be more appropriate here. Thanks for any input 

I am looking to place an order with BPS tonight for a few new lures and wanted to add a few worm harnesses to the mix. I have never fished them before, but wanted to give them a try.

Any suggestions on which ones I should pick up? There seem to be a ton of variations. I am interested in targeting walleye, etc with them (not panfish).

Thanks ahead of time,

Dave


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

FishinFreak26 said:


> I posted this is the tackle section also, but figured it may be more appropriate here. Thanks for any input
> 
> I am looking to place an order with BPS tonight for a few new lures and wanted to add a few worm harnesses to the mix. I have never fished them before, but wanted to give them a try.
> 
> ...


The harnesses I use I pick up at Walmarts fishing section. They're two hooks, with a few beads, and a spinning blade. I modify mine, so i don't have 18 inches of feeder line. But that's for use in creeks, not lakes for eyes. Generally though, I have pretty good success with them, but usually do catch a mixed bag (eyes/panfish ect) with them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buy the componets and tie your own. you'll never buy store made again. search the lake erie forums, all the info you need is there.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Great, thanks for the replies 

I'm not looking for any "catch big fish now" ideas, just looking for a good starting point since I am new to them. I'd hate to waste money on "lemon" lures.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Check this out....it sure helped me out with the harnesses.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=85206


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a great link, thank you Moondog!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It also matters whether you're planning to use them inland or at Erie. For Erie you typically use larger blades than for inland lakes & water clarity plays a part on what line to use. I buy a few each year, but really enjoy a mid winter day of tying up my own & experimenting with different set ups. Also, I like to use (or buy) a quick change clevis so the blades can be changed without putting on a new harness.
Tim


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Tim.

I'm in SW Ohio, so Erie is not on my radar at this time.

I think I may make it a winter project to play around and make some for next year. I really appreciate the replies


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

You will become addicted.... I warned you...LOL

Once you start nailing thin fish on harness' and even more so on you own creations an versions.... you done for...LOL

A cuoples tips.. us a quality Florocabron as you harness line.. use better red hooks  and quick change clevis'..

as stated before check out all the froums and you shall see..

Enjoy!

Frank


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Good tips, thanks Frank! Thanks for the warning, lol


----------



## Rubberducky (Jul 1, 2008)

ezbite said:


> buy the componets and tie your own. you'll never buy store made again. search the lake erie forums, all the info you need is there.



I agree. It's a very simple process


----------

